# A sample of my lyrics,(Be cool now, I am still new to songwriting! mature language!



## Icestorm (Jul 8, 2008)

I posted this here since it seemed like the most appropriate spot for it.. sorry if this is the wrong forum. 

Anyway, that aside this is a small sampler of the lyrics fir my band's first album "Into The Warzone" Enjoy and please leave comments! we really appreciate it. 

=============================================
10.) Into The Warzone
=============================================
Lyrics By: Lost Eternity
Music By: Lost Eternity
=============================================

Verse 1

Control and preservation
Where the fuck are you now?
Stairing at the unending corruption
As the world falls farther into this corrupt man's ways
The unending violence becoming a way of life
Struggling for peace, begging for justice, for redemption
Into the darkest abyss we will run full force

(Chorus x1)

Ignition, inception, the hammers slamming down supremacy
The shadows surrounding crushing all that's real
As the world falls from the universe without a trace
The system of justice is crippled and black now 
Falling into systematic chaos, into corruption we fall one by one
Into the warzone we charge to the unknown 
Hoping to break through to the other side

Verse 2

The battle weapons of war are drawn in arms
Incontrollable obsession for violence
Into the abyss we charge for the final fight
Hoping to shine some hope through the darkness
And bring some peace of mind back to this world
Never surrendering to the dark ways of violence 

(Chorus x1)

Ignition, inception, the hammers slamming down supremacy
The shadows surrounding crushing all that's real
As the world falls from the universe without a trace
The system of justice is crippled and black now 
Falling into systematic chaos, into corruption we fall one by one
Into the warzone we charge to the unknown
Hoping to break through to the other side

( Instrumental Breakdown 1)

Verse 3

Mass confusion surronding us from all around
Centries of controling chaos
This system spilling out supremecy 
Control slipping farther away 
As the cold corruption of war begins setting in
And the next revolution begins in the depths of hell 
As the system has fallen prey to a madman's compulsive designs

( Instrumental Breakdown 2 )

(Chorus x1)

Ignition, inception, the hammers slamming down supremacy
The shadows surrounding crushing all that's real
As the world falls from the universe without a trace
The system of justice is crippled and black now 
Falling into systematic chaos, into corruption we fall one by one
Into the warzone we charge to the unknown
Hoping to break through to the other side

=====================================

=====================================
11.) Lost Eternity
=====================================
Music By: Lost Eternity 
Lyrics By: Lost Eternity
=====================================
Verse 1

I'm just so lost, sickened, uncomposed and angered at what I see
The farther I progress, the further I fall into delusion
Into this there is a eternal delusion of insecurity and suffering
As I try to see the good in this world I see a world full of pain..
Of disarray, of suffering and a hellish ongoing fight in the mideast 
As the unfortunate sounds of bombs and suicide rocks across the world 
And the next violent revolution begins taking shape in a unknown foreign land

Chorus x1 

And when the violent day of reckoning comes 
They will feel the impact of an eternity lost in vain
An eternity lost by impending violence
An eternity lost deep in the sickening misguidance of war
An eternity that was once a bright light at the end of these forsaken lands
Into another lost eternity we fall, never seeing the truth in front of us  
And into eternity we'll fight until the world is free of this hellish nightmare

Verse 2

We are still struggling to see the light out at the end of the tunnel
And through the black ashes of lives lost in this hellish nightmare
Are where the infernious embers of the blackest night will eternally lie in regret
As we struggle to find the strength within to see the sickening truth
Realizing the recovery will be long, tribulating and deeply painful
But from the ashes a nation will rise feeling stronger than ever before 
A nation where we will ride the waves of our deepest dreams into a lost land of serenity
And we will all find what true meaning of life's purpose is, somehow, someday


Chorus x1 

And when the violent day of reckoning comes 
They will feel the impact of an eternity lost in vain
An eternity lost by impending violence
An eternity lost deep in the sickening misguidance of war
An eternity that was once a bright light at the end of these forsaken lands
Into another lost eternity we fall, never seeing the truth in front of us  
And into eternity we'll fight until the world is free of this hellish nightmare

Verse 3

Falling farther away from realism 
We're failing to see the good in this life
Too blinded by the incumbent hell we've wrapped ourselves in
And falling in strife into a lost eternity of blackness we've never known
These fuckers never realizing that everything will come full circle 
And in the end they will forever pay for the hell they have put us all through
And we will rise above it all
Bringing a newfound peace to this world
Never backing down until we're sure this world is free of the suffering and agony
Free of this impending corruption and eternal hellish struggle they have fought forever
Into the warzone we'll charge the attacks 
Giving life to save life,to save a nation 
Always willing to fight for the greater good
Remembering to hold on to what we already have
Never turning our backs on our fellow man, into the darkest nights and coldest days we rush
To defend the lives of our new friends and we know the fate of country lies in our hands 
And to the victors shall the history books be rewritten in justice and eternal truth
Until that day comes shall it ever we'll give em hell and fight for our brother's eternal freedom 

Chorus x2

And when the violent day of reckoning comes 
They will feel the impact of an eternity lost in vain
An eternity lost by impending violence
An eternity lost deep in the sickening misguidance of war
An eternity that was once a bright light at the end of these forsaken lands
Into another lost eternity we fall, never seeing the truth in front of us  
And into eternity we'll fight until the world is free of this hellish nightmare



=====================================
12.) The Longest Day
=====================================
Lyrics By: Lost Eternity 
Music By: Lost Eternity
=====================================

Now.. I see.. the end of the road ahead
Out into the mysterious darkness I will run
Only a few minutes to midnight and still yet a way to go 
This longest day, only a distant memory, 
This longest day, a memory of the dark ages

As this longest day comes to an end
I look into the future and I see hope
I see great promise, I see a safer world
I see a world free of the constant tension

Free of the constant anquish
A world free of warfare, A world free of violence
At the end of the longest day, I look back on the hell that was the old world
And run straight into the new world with hope of peace
With a few minutes to a new millennium the future looks bright
With a few minutes to midnight, a few minutes to end this longest day

Only a few minutes to midnight and still yet a way to go 
This longest day, only a distant memory, 
This longest day, a memory of the dark ages
This longest day, the closing of another millennium
This longest day, A day never to be forgotten
The day when we break through these confining walls 
The longest day of reckoning comes and with it a new age rises out from the ashes 
The day we will rise above all the circumstances, all the hellish violence
From the the wreckage of wars past, a new free nation will rise
A new worldwide alliegance will set us all free

Free of the constant anquish
Free of the constant wars 
Free of the unending violence
On this longest day, 
We see only a distant and forgotten memory, 
This longest day, a memory of the dark ages
On this longest day we start again, taking back what's ours
And laying the foundation for a safer nation tomorrow


----------



## Tomidomino (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: A sample of my lyrics,(Be cool now, I am still new to songwriting! mature languag*

This is alright IMO


----------

